# RGB Strafe Leertaste



## XyZaaH (21. November 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard, ich habe vor ca 3 Wochen eine K70 RGB mit MX Reds bei einem Münchner Händler gekauft. Die Tastatur ist super, das Aluminium ist sehr hochwertig, die LEDs sehen auch toll aus, kurz gesagt ich bin super zufrieden  das einzige was ich "vermisse" ist eine Leertaste wie bei der Strafe RGB, nämlich eine raue mit Schlitz für die Beleuchtung. Deswegen wollte ich einfach mal bei euch anfragen ob man die zusätzlich kaufen kann  
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
XyZaaH


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2015)

Hi XyZaaH,

leider haben wir eine passende Variante nicht einzeln im Angebot. Ich könnte dir eine farblich etwas abweichende Variante mit Struktur, aber ohne Fenster für das Licht, zusenden. Mehr ist leider nicht drin.

Grüße


----------



## XyZaaH (25. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, ich glaube ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei meiner alten Leertaste


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2015)

Ich dränge bei den Kollegen in Kalifornien immer darauf auch einzelne Tasten und Kits anzubieten und es wird auch geschaut wie man es am besten realisieren könnte, jedoch ist bisher leider noch nichts bei rumgekommen. Ich lasse aber nicht locker!! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. November 2015)

Wäre super, vor allem da dir k70 kein standardlayout besitzt. Falls was bei rumkommen sollte zu der Strafe RGB Leertaste, sag am besten hier Bescheid, dann hättet ihr schon den ersten Abnehmer


----------



## Bluebeard (27. November 2015)

Mach ich.


----------

